# Nessuno si divorzia...



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

....sezione piu' disabitata del sito, anvedi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sempre detto. Non ci si lascia per le corna 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

ma no... diciamo che per queste questioni ci si rivolge all'avvocato...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma no... diciamo che per queste questioni ci si rivolge all'avvocato...


 
già ma qua nessuno divorzia! Tutti trombano in giro...,ma nessuno passa di qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Old pincopallina (5 Aprile 2008)

*presente*

eccomi...io ci sono passata spesso di qua, mio malgrado, e lo sai...
tra l'altro a giorni si va dal giudice  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e, dopo quasi due anni,  il mio umore ancora si alterna tra il sollevato e l'inabissato...proprio ieri mi sono andata a rileggere i miei post iniziali, tanto per ripassarmi le cose che mi hanno spinto a fare questo....
perchè è vero che il tempo aiuta, ma a volte ci fa dimenticare anche i comportamenti peggiori delle persone, che, tempo o non tempo, restano quelle che sono  

	
	
		
		
	


	









pp


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> eccomi...io ci sono passata spesso di qua, mio malgrado, e lo sai...
> tra l'altro a giorni si va dal giudice
> 
> 
> ...


 
e lo so gioia, ma nel tuo caso era lui a voler USCIRE dal matrimonio, e non per un altra, ma perché é troppo IMMATURO per la vita da sposato!

Ahime', non potevi farci niente!

Bacio!


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già ma qua nessuno divorzia! Tutti trombano in giro...,ma nessuno passa di qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesò... trombano tra occupati... meno aspettative, meno problemi


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tesò... trombano tra occupati... meno aspettative, meno problemi


 





























   io no...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io no...


vuol dire che noi siamo l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## tatitati (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....sezione piu' disabitata del sito, anvedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
come chen arriva e legge il titolo ti sega ...


----------



## Old Cat (7 Aprile 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> come chen arriva e legge il titolo ti sega ...


 
voce del verbo segare


----------



## Old amarax (7 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tesò... trombano tra occupati... meno aspettative, meno problemi
















  sei certa? dei problemi in meno dico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me non risulta...anzi!


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già ma qua nessuno divorzia! Tutti trombano in giro...,ma nessuno passa di qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu trombi? Così tanto per sapere ...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu trombi? Così tanto per sapere ...


 
sapessi che altri problemi  ho al di là del trombaggio....


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sapessi che altri problemi ho al di là del trombaggio....


Ok ma a domanda precisa risposta precisa: tu trombi?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ok ma a domanda precisa risposta precisa: tu trombi?


 
beh, si


----------



## Old casa71 (12 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, si


bon per te


----------

